# Thread disappeared?



## Dave Davenport (20 Aug 2018)

Had an alert to say a thread I started earlier today has been moved to a different forum but it seems to have disappeared without any explanation?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Aug 2018)

Hi, PM on its way.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Aug 2018)

Dave Davenport said:


> Had an alert to say a thread I started earlier today has been moved to a different forum but it seems to have disappeared without any explanation?



So where did it go?


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Aug 2018)

Mods had complaints from other members so it was deleted.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Aug 2018)

Was it divisive?


----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Was it divisive?



When I last saw it (just 5 posts), no.


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Aug 2018)

Apparently


----------



## Dave Davenport (21 Aug 2018)

It was my OP that the complaints were about.


----------



## Mugshot (21 Aug 2018)

I hate threads like this where I have no idea what's gone on, I think I should receive a site email to keep me in the loop and satisfy my nosy nature.


----------



## Venod (21 Aug 2018)

I didn't see the post so don't know what was in it, but who are the people who complain about posts? 

If you don't like a post or thread why not just ignore it and let other people who may not find the post offensive read it, I have been critical of the moderators in the past, this got me a ban from one section of the forum, but I realise its there job and have to act on any complaints they receive.

So instead of moaning about the moderation I am now moaning about the complainers.

Please stop it and let other people with a different view to yourselves enjoy the forum too.


----------



## User6179 (21 Aug 2018)

If it was the thread about travellers then you can still find it on google cache, nothing wrong with the original post imo !

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...OJh_7cAhVkI8AKHWvSAHUQpwUIHw&biw=1366&bih=617


----------



## Phaeton (21 Aug 2018)

I'm so intrigued now, if I follow your link then try to view it says I can't as the thread doesn't exist, so I wondered if it was because I was logged in, so logged out followed your linked link & now I can't view it because I'm not logged in ROFL


----------



## User6179 (21 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I'm so intrigued now, if I follow your link then try to view it says I can't as the thread doesn't exist, so I wondered if it was because I was logged in, so logged out followed your linked link & now I can't view it because I'm not logged in ROFL



You click on cache, not the direct link .


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> You click on cache, not the direct link .



How?


----------



## User6179 (21 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> How?


----------



## Phaeton (21 Aug 2018)

I've just read 2 books called The Shadow Priest in which a subgroup of the CIA start to assassinate religious & sect leaders before they get too powerful, I suspect this is the cycle chat version threads are assassinated before they get too divisive, but to the complainers I suggest you grow up.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2018)

Eddy said:


> View attachment 426092



Well I've just learned something.


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2018)

Chrome doesn't seem to give me a cached option...


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Aug 2018)

No problem in the OP at all.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Chrome doesn't seem to give me a cached option...


Look harder it should I'm on chrome for android


----------



## User6179 (21 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> Well I've just learned something.



If a thread is deleted straight away you wont be able to find it, but after a few hours it might be cached.


----------



## Oldfentiger (21 Aug 2018)

I'm struggling to see anything worthy of complaint in the OP.
Someone please educate me.


----------



## PK99 (21 Aug 2018)

midlife said:


> Chrome doesn't seem to give me a cached option...



it did for me...
https://webcache.googleusercontent....town-centre.239160/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk


----------



## PK99 (21 Aug 2018)

A couple of Articles from the local paper- both current:

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/165...lway-station-have-now-moved-say-civic-chiefs/

http://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/16588125.first-fines-issued-for-litter-failures/

set of photos in the first one are pertinent


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Aug 2018)

I think this thread is wandering off the topic of technical site support.

Just an observation, that's all


----------



## Katherine (21 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think this thread is wandering off the topic of technical site support.
> 
> Just an observation, that's all


Thanks. 
Curiosity satisfied. 
And on that note ..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Aug 2018)

Sorry folks, this isn't to be used as a substitute for the thread that was removed.

The same as with threads about Islam, discussions about the travelling community tend to attract strong and sometimes divisive views so rarely end well. Hence nipping this in the bud.

If you still want to talk about the issue our sister site is intended for more robust discussions of this nature: https://talk247.net/


----------

